

Show HN: LanternCRM – A Small Business CRM - chandrew
http://www.lanterncrm.com

======
fiatjaf
I like small things and things made for small business, as I think they are
very underserved in the software market.

Out of curiosity and ignorance, I need to ask: what is the size (or examples)
of a small business that would use this?

~~~
csakon
Any business could use this. The core of the product is to help you build and
nurture relationships with those you do business with.

You have your Contacts in Lantern, authenticate your email, calendar and
obtain a Lantern phone number. From there, any communication whether email,
calendar events, or phone calls are attached to that Contact. When another
team member (or yourself in the future) looks at a Contact or Deals associated
with that Contact, they will be able to refresh themselves on all communicate
between that Contact and every person within your business.

------
taf2
Visiting your site on a iPhone 4s crashes the safari browser..

------
Hoxifer
What are all of the integrations? Do you have a list I can see?

~~~
csakon
We integrate natively with GMail, IMAP, and Exchange Emails as well as Gcal
and Exchange Calendars. We also natively sync with MailChimp and as of next
week, Evernote.

Since we integrate with Zapier, we can do light push/pulls from their 300+
services which you can find here -
[https://zapier.com/zapbook/](https://zapier.com/zapbook/)

------
BorisMelnik
looks rreally nice, I am in the midst of looking for a CRM and will put this
on my to-try list.

~~~
csakon
Fantastic! You can always tweet at us @LanternCRM if you have prelim
questions. We're also recently a CRM Idol semifinalist -
[http://www.crmidol.com/news/12/10/2014/and-2014-crm-idol-
sem...](http://www.crmidol.com/news/12/10/2014/and-2014-crm-idol-semi-
finalists-are)

------
lucio
looks really nice. Congrats.

~~~
chandrew
Thanks.

